
What’s the deal with online journalism? (A: Can't measure story impact.) - alister
http://www.cringely.com/2016/06/28/15290/
======
andyjdavis
The comments about journalism already suffering from the mid-70s is
interesting. It seems to generally be taken as gospel that the Internet is
responsible for the woes of the newspaper industry and serious journalists
everywhere.

